# dictionary access problems



## rcuchel

Is anyone else having problems accessing the dictionary? I haven't been able to successfully find definitions for Italian words at all today. Is there a network administrator who monitors this site who can resolve the problem or at least give us an update? Thanks, as I find the dictionary indispensible.


----------



## Jana337

Hello,

I am moving your thread into Comments and suggestions. Our administrator regularly reads the discussions there.

Jana


----------



## rcuchel

Thanks, Jana.  I am new to this forum and appreciate your help.


----------



## Jana337

Welcome. 

Are your problems similar to those described here? The thread is in French, but scroll down to see the error messages. If yours are different, please copy them here so that our administrators knows what is wrong.

Thanks,

Jana


----------



## rcuchel

Here is what happens when I try to access a definition and hit the "Cerca" link :*The page cannot be displayed*

There is a problem with the page you are trying to reach and it cannot be displayed.Please try the following... Internet Explorer


----------



## marinella

Hi everybody
sorry if I contat you through "new thread" but I just wanted to know if somebody has the same problem
I'm trying since yesterday to get in the italian-english dictionary but I always get the notice that it's not possible to see the page
Has anybody had the same problem or it's a problem with my server?
tks for helping me
marinella


----------



## fredericks

Si, ho avuto lo stesso problema ieri, ma poi ho riprovato dopo un po' e funzionava, quindi non mi sono preoccupato

let's wait some moderator to read this post. maybe they know what happened (please correct me if there is some mistake)


----------



## shamblesuk

Un paio di correzione  



			
				fredericks said:
			
		

> Si, ho avuto lo stesso problema ieri, ma poi ho riprovato dopo un po' e funzionava, quindi non mi sono preoccupato
> 
> let's wait *for a *moderator to read this post. maybe they know what happened (please correct me if there *are any* mistake*s*)


----------



## fredericks

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Un paio di correzione


thanks, I should be more careful


----------



## winnie

marinella said:
			
		

> Hi everybody
> sorry if I contat you through "new thread" but I just wanted to know if somebody has the same problem....
> marinella


 
for technical questions related to forums please remember there is a particular forum: Comments and Suggestions.

address there your query please


----------



## sound shift

This morning the dictionary won't work for me. I get an error message that suggests I switch on TLS 1.0, TLS 1.1 and TLS 1.2 in Advanced Settings and suggests that the site might be using an unsupported protocol or cipher suite.


----------



## Peterdg

It does not work for me either. 

"This site can't be reached"
The connection was reset.
ERR_CONNECTION_RESET


----------



## osa_menor

The same with me:


----------



## sound shift

It's working again for me now. Thanks.


----------

